# Cold, Au Sable steel



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fished the Au Sab for a couple days, and it was alright fishing. I went 6-9 or so, and missed other several bites. They were a little finicky it seemed, and would mouth the bait but not really commit. Every fish I hooked was tight to the logs, and had to be worked away from them. The fights are long and stubborn, especially once you get them close. A couple fish jumped multiple times.

Flow was normal, but with the water super cold at 32*, it was making ice every night/morning. Lots of shelf ice everywhere; extensive and thick. Some runs are unfishable and the lower areas are locked right in tight. It was -12* the first morning, and 1* the next. I started late both days to let ice and cold burn off.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the report good job on the fish. Your fingers must of been freezing!


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice, good to see you made it home, time to buy a new battery.


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

Pretty hens and a stud buck....beautiful!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Great job Jon! Thanks for sharing your good time!


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Some good looking Au Sable River Steelhead - got to love it!!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

fishagain said:


> Pretty hens and a stud buck....beautiful!


You should've got a look at the male I lost! He was all of 12-13lbs...but I really think he may have been larger. He ripped me around for awhile and about bugged my eyes when he ghosted up off bottom. Looked like a damn salmon...


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome pics!!


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice job Jon I can't wait to catch a break to go chase chrome between plowing snow at least once twice a week trying to pay bills till unemployment comes in and wasting time ice fishing lake St Clair wasting time with pike and perch I need another thrill with some explosive chrome

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Dam Jon did ya leave any for me in that run!!  Looks like that might be your favorite run as to all the pics of ya there with fish. I love that run..

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> Dam Jon did ya leave any for me in that run!!  Looks like that might be your favorite run as to all the pics of ya there with fish. I love that run..
> 
> Sent from my bloody fingertips


It's one of my favorites, but doesn't always produce. Upstream from there has been a wash this winter, aside from one little spot . These runs must be fished right or all you're gonna do is hang up. I prefer spots such as this :evil:...


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

ausable_steelhead said:


> These runs must be fished right or all you're gonna do is hang up. I prefer spots such as this :evil:...


Don't dislocate your shoulder patting yourself on the back..


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Cedar Swamp said:


> Don't dislocate your shoulder patting yourself on the back..


Never been a bragger, and never will be. I fish because I love it, not because I need cheerleaders.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Never been a _*bragger*_, and never will be. I fish because I love it, not because I need cheerleaders.


Thanks for _*SHARING*_ your success with us, Jon. Heck, I don't even take pictures of the fish I catch, anymore. If you've seen 1000, you've seen them all. :lol:


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fishndude said:


> Thanks for _*SHARING*_ your success with us, Jon. Heck, I don't even take pictures of the fish I catch, anymore. If you've seen 1000, you've seen them all. :lol:


I know you no longer take photos, but you've also been steelheading 50 years longer than me, and have probably hundreds of fish on me :lol:!

I take pics for a multitude of reasons...

-I love photography 
-I like sharing them with buddies and people on the site here seem to enjoy my reports
- I plan on guiding within 5 years; why not get a jump on interest and rep ahead of time?
-All you see mostly is west side fish, and it gets old. The AS gets some beautiful and unique color variances that I like to showcase.

I consistently feel the need to prove and explain myself. No idea why, but it's always been that way since I've been on this site. I always stay humble, never rag people less "fishy" than myself, never ridicule others fish nor reports(unless they're very exaggerated) and try to help out when needed. 

I'm a fishhead, there is just no other way to put it. I have extreme passion for steelhead, and Michigan steelhead. That will never, ever change. If I can get my guide business going and successful, I'll be the happiest dude ya ever saw on the river. It _will_ happen, and I'll keep reporting and enjoying ever damn second of it.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Never been a bragger, and never will be. I fish because I love it, not because I need cheerleaders.


Just messing with ya Jon.. It's all good..


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I know you no longer take photos, but you've also been steelheading 50 years longer than me, and have probably hundreds of fish on me :lol:!
> 
> I take pics for a multitude of reasons...
> 
> ...


Awesome! Fishing and earning honest money while doing it!? Best of luck to you! Maybe we'll bump into each other on the river one day.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice fish as always, question...who takes your picture?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I know you no longer take photos, but you've also been steelheading 50 years longer than me, and have probably hundreds of fish on me :lol:!
> 
> I take pics for a multitude of reasons...
> 
> ...


As a infrequent steelhead fisher let me say I admire you and your reports! They only thing I don't care for is when you rag on us saginaw bay walleye ice fishers!:lol:

(Of course your right though most of the time)


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

If u start guiding I would book a trip for sure! I Fish the au sable a lot but can't ever find the fish need someone to show me the ropes.


----------

